# Filling in Drainage Ditch



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Contact the city street department for their specs. You should be able to fill the drainage ditch after using an approved-sized drain line of tile (concrete sections, etc. or whatever they allow). They might do the work at cost, or they may allow you to do it. You will need a permit and inspection in any case, I would assume.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

apham:

Where are you located?


----------

